# Exclusive Dog Food



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

so the name of it is "exclusive"? I've never heard of it. Do you have a manufacturers name?


----------



## goldenpaws828 (Jun 22, 2007)

The bag says PMI Nutrition, Exclusive is the brand of food.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

PMI is Purina Mills, but I am not sure how it is related to Purina itself.

Here is a list of ingredients:

INGREDIENTS: Chicken, chicken meal, cracked pearled barley, whole grain brown rice,
oatmeal, corn gluten meal, chicken fat preserved with mixed tocopherols (a form of Vitamin E),
beet pulp, egg product, flaxseed, fish meal, natural chicken flavor, salmon oil
(as source of DHA), potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, glucosamine hydrochloride,
L-carnitine, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate,
ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, chondroitin sulfate, potassium iodide,
thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid,
vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate,
sodium selenite, pyridoxinehydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, 
riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

It's not bad but they lose me at corn gluten meal.


----------



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

A buddy of mine feeds his dog Exclusive and he likes it. Cooper is now six months old and we have him on Nutro Large Breed Puppy: Lamb and Rice.


----------



## Walter (Sep 21, 2010)

i know this is a late reply but i have been feeding chester exclusive for about 4 months he loves it and has appeared to be extremely healthy on it and his coat is wonderful


----------

